#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  水之形（有問題請教）

## 雷爾卡魯

哈囉我是雷爾
已經很久沒有發文了
這次畫了一張圖
有些技術還想請教大家哦
請問水下要怎麼畫
氣泡要怎麼畫
請教各位囉
使用:autodesk sketchbook pro android


^水之形

圖片這樣有用錯嗎

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

你圖片已經變碼了啦!!!(震驚
氣泡的部份我會分成三種圖層
第一層:一個圓~

第二層:由外向內塗色!(有透明色最好這樣可以在不同顏色下只修改小部分)

可以用漸層方式只要稍微修一下就可以了!

第三層: 反光!(可看個獸要多大的反光)

另外這些泡泡可以複製貼上重複利用
水下的部分是你想要怎樣的效果呢?我有點不明白 :jcdragon-@@:

----------


## 雷爾卡魯

> 你圖片已經變碼了啦!!!(震驚
> 氣泡的部份我會分成三種圖層
> 第一層:一個圓~
> 
> 第二層:由外向內塗色!(有透明色最好這樣可以在不同顏色下只修改小部分)
> 
> 可以用漸層方式只要稍微修一下就可以了!
> 
> 第三層: 反光!(可看個獸要多大的反光)
> ...



終於完成惹~（撒花
對於氣泡真的很困難，而且還是用手機（欸
光是背景就畫了近一個小時，一點都不誇張哦
因為只要遇到大範圍上色工具（噴槍那種的
就會當掉，只能關掉重開，幸好有暫存功能（汗
不然真的會悲劇。
感謝你給我的氣泡教學，不知道這樣氣泡像不像捏(´⊙ω⊙`)
水下我是畫成這樣，感覺很特別
看圖~~


光影+背景+一大堆技術的苦手

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

不得不說你學得好快(連我都好驚訝
你畫得很不錯優!可是我還是提醒一下 
可以多用"魔術棒"的功能 不用擔心圖出去的問題
最後我也要感謝你! 我也從你身上學到不少東西!

----------


## 雷爾卡魯

可是我是用autodesk sketchbook pro android
是用掌機哦\(-ㅂ-)/ ♥ ♥ ♥
因為很方便畫啊

----------

